# Alternative to smoking chips



## russki1313 (Nov 15, 2009)

So i heard that there is an alternative to smoking chips except i don't remember what it is called.
Its essentially a log which you cut off about 1" wide peice and throw on your coals or in your smoker box and it provides about 2-3 hours worth of smoke. 
i remeber seeing a link to it in SMF forum but can't find it.
Anyone have any experience with it or something similar.


----------



## zapper (Nov 15, 2009)

Wood chunks?


----------



## ddave (Nov 15, 2009)

That's what I would think.

Dave


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 15, 2009)

No I saw it here too. Someone had a bunch of just slabs  of wood laying on the side table of the smoker. It was about fish salmon I think. It looked like a fat about 8" inch limb that was sliced like bread and they were using it for smoke. They were I guess using it like chunks so you coud do that a guess instead of chips. sure


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 15, 2009)

I believe this is the link you are looking for...
http://www.bbqrsdelight.com/whatsnew.html


----------

